# Demon killer notch coils



## Nightwalker (21/5/16)

Anyone used theese yet?
For some reason my RX jumped out of TC mode and when I tried normal 40W it was burn city.
Any advice?
Dual coils come out at 0.15


----------



## Christos (21/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Anyone used theese yet?
> For some reason my RX jumped out of TC mode and when I tried normal 40W it was burn city.
> Any advice?
> Dual coils come out at 0.15


The exorcism of Emily ... I mean the exorcism of @Nightwalker. 
Perhaps no dry hits if you change your nick to @Daywalker?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/16)

These coils are great but they are pretty flippen huge, they're a tight squeeze in this Twisted Messes RDA. I run these at 100W and up, also came out to 0.15 ohms for the pair. Being 5mm diameter coils they do require quite a lot of cotton, so @Nightwalker if you're getting dry hits then maybe take another look at your wicking, make sure the coils aren't getting starved and that the wick is tight, also make sure there are no air pockets as this can lead to dry hits.

I rebuilt the iJust2 coil with one of these Demon Killers also and it's been working brilliantly for a whole week now, this one I've been running in temp mode on the VTC Mini without any issues but it spends most of it's time on the iJust2 battery. Here's the thread on how I rebuilt that one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebuilding-the-ijust2-with-a-notch-coil.t23126

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nightwalker (21/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 55040
> 
> 
> These coils are great but they are pretty flippen huge, they're a tight squeeze in this Twisted Messes RDA. I run these at 100W and up, also came out to 0.15 ohms for the pair. Being 5mm diameter coils they do require quite a lot of cotton, so @Nightwalker if you're getting dry hits then maybe take another look at your wicking, make sure the coils aren't getting starved and that the wick is tight, also make sure there are no air pockets as this can lead to dry hits.
> ...


I saw that post.
So stuff the hell out the coil? More is better?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I saw that post.
> So stuff the hell out the coil? More is better?


Yip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (22/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Anyone used theese yet?
> For some reason my RX jumped out of TC mode and when I tried normal 40W it was burn city.
> Any advice?
> Dual coils come out at 0.15



This happened to me as well. I figured that my atty wasnt screwed on well enough. Rx200 510 pin is very sensitive regarding this. I also vape notch coils in TC by using the correct TCR value so since its SS316 I set M1 to 0.0092. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nightwalker (22/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> This happened to me as well. I figured that my atty wasnt screwed on well enough. Rx200 510 pin is very sensitive regarding this. I also vape notch coils in TC by using the correct TCR value so since its SS316 I set M1 to 0.0092. Hope this helps.


M1? Now I'm stumped. Pls help?


----------



## Nightwalker (22/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> This happened to me as well. I figured that my atty wasnt screwed on well enough. Rx200 510 pin is very sensitive regarding this. I also vape notch coils in TC by using the correct TCR value so since its SS316 I set M1 to 0.0092. Hope this helps.


Wait. I fucked around on the Rx and found m1. So that is made for SS?


----------



## Mac75 (23/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Wait. I fucked around on the Rx and found m1. So that is made for SS?



Switch off. Hold fire and up button simultaneously. U will find tcr settings for 3 modes. Basically for other types of wire capable of tc vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

